
Gun Sellers Are Sneaking onto Facebook’s Booming Secondhand Marketplace - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/gun-sellers-are-sneaking-onto-facebooks-booming-secondhand-marketplace-11566315198?mod=rsswn
======
masonic
I was served banner ads in multiple Woot (Amazon) pages today for actual
assault rifle lower receivers.

